# Splayed Legs ?



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

So We got a new pup chi She is only 5 weeks old and came from a Abusive situation thats why We have Her at this young age (more on that later) Is it normal at this age for Her back legs to be so spread all the time like she is going to pee or poop?She was in a hard floored kennel in soaking wet towel full of urine from mom and 7 other pups,could this be why? Any Help in what is best for a 5 week old baby would help to food,vitamins,etc.THIS IS A RESCUE SITUATION WITH NO CHOICE BUT TO LEAVE HER MOM AT THIS AGE.I want to do the very best I can for Her.More on Her story after vet appointment today.Thanks ahead of time all of You sweet ladies.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Well done you for taking in such a small baby,i'm sure some that know all about puppies will help you.Please keep us up-dated


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bless you for taking this baby in. Is she weaned onto food yet?? Speak to your vet about nutrition but give her some honey if you don't have nutri cal and then give her somethingto eat

By splayed do you me like buckled or like she's doing the splits coz when I think of dogs pooping they hunch up??

I know some dogs can get bone problems from malnutrition but that's normally older dogs it sounds to me that issome sort of defect but it's hard to comment without seeing it. Your vet should be able to tell you what to do

As she's a baby you may need to soften her food for her 

Let us know what tw vet says


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

We had a kitten born once with splayed legs - It sorted itself out at about 4 weeks though, the vets gave him a calcium supliment i believe (injection) and we had to give him extra bottle feeds - Im not sure if any of this will help though! I'm sure the vet can give you some advice on it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Is the puppy walking? Can you show us a picture? It sounds like a bone/joint deformity to me. Sometimes they correct themselves. I know in bulldogs they are called "swimmer puppies" so if you google that you might get some information and compare her legs to those examples.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Bless you for helping this baby. Will be anxiously waiting to hear the vet report about her. We did take Bandy at 5 weeks old as he had birth defects that affected his legs and mouth. He only weighed 8 ounces when we brought him home. Lots of Nutri-cal, handing feeding, worrying, snuggling and loving worked for him. He is now a very well loved, well spoiled, 5.5 pound 4 year old..

From this baby to this Chi Boy!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

So good to hear someone kind and caring has rescued this little pup  Please keep us updated and let us know how it's going.


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

awwww bless , so happy someone has her that will take good care of her  . 
hope all is ok xxx


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Sounds like an awful situation she was rescued from. Hoping pup is ok and all will be well.


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

Please read Story of little Zoey
Thanks


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

When I brought home Billy. he was splayed in the back. It was very noticeable. I just thought he was a poorly bred chi or had poor muscle tone from being in a kennel the for the whole 6 months of his life. Now, however, it seems to have corrected itself. So glad you rescued this pup. I got Pepper at 6 weeks and he is doing great. At 5 weeks, you may have to bottle supplement. Can't wait to see pics and what the vet says.


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hope your little one is doing ok, i was going to suggest the pup as being a swimmer.
There was a puupy stafford a while back had the same problem the owner was advised by her vet to put to sleep, she didnt thankfully, and was given some sound advice from a great forum and the pup came on in leaps and bounds and is now just like any normal puppy.


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

ahhh im sooo glad to her you took this lil pup in...i hope everthing goes ok..xxx


----------

